# Favorite weightgain stories



## Fatcollegedude (Jan 21, 2011)

What are your favorite weight fain stories?

Mine are heavy debt and the spoiled brat


----------



## Blackbean (Jan 24, 2011)

I haven't read good gain fiction in a couple years, too many multi-part serials & too much PC content.


----------



## Spulo (Jan 24, 2011)

The Decadent Underground.


----------



## NotSure (Jan 24, 2011)

Blackbean said:


> I haven't read good gain fiction in a couple years, too many multi-part serials & too much PC content.



foreverchanging.com has a lot of great wg stories that ignore PC conventions. It's great for darker stuff.


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe (Jan 25, 2011)

where can I find the spoiled brat?


----------



## Blackbean (Jan 25, 2011)

NotSure said:


> foreverchanging.com has a lot of great wg stories that ignore PC conventions. It's great for darker stuff.


I picked up a couple things there but much is outside my area of interest & has been slow moving recently.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 27, 2011)

The first one I ever read was when I was 17.....The Mountain of Geneva.

Still gives me chills


----------



## Afro Man (Jan 28, 2011)

Melissa_cutebabe said:


> where can I find the spoiled brat?



I think that was on AskDrFeeder. Which just reopened, but it's now a screenplay, which I haven't read yet but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Blackbean (Jan 28, 2011)

Melissa_cutebabe said:


> where can I find the spoiled brat?


http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/spoiled_brat.html


----------



## asdf1986 (Jan 28, 2011)

Im trying to remember a story, I read it a long time ago and now I cant seem to find it.

It was about a husband and wife, the wife was fattening the husband. He always sat in his recliner that ended up breaking and he kept asking his wife for a new chair, but his wife wanted to keep him in their bed instead.

Does anyone know this story?


----------



## bbwsrule (Jan 30, 2011)

"Coming Home" by Dan422 (on page 2 of "Recent Additions"). Best one I've ever read!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 31, 2011)

The Donut Shop


----------



## Imp (Feb 8, 2011)

"What I'd Like to Say...." by StrugglingWriter

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21010

It's slow and steady gain. I love the writer's descriptiveness, the first person perspective, and the character's "growing" self awareness about more than just loving indulgence.


----------



## lifelongpassion (Feb 10, 2011)

A Look in the Mirror
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/a_look_in_1.html


----------



## Ilegalpat (Feb 11, 2011)

I like Wilson Barbers stories. I wish he wrote more.


----------



## lifelongpassion (Feb 11, 2011)

I thought it's _understood_ that he's one of the best wg fiction writers, so to me this is like "fave wg stories other than Wilson Barbers' "


----------



## wannabeafatguy (Feb 11, 2011)

I love the force feeding stories the best! I've read all the ones here, looking for links to more of them!


----------



## carlox (Feb 15, 2011)

Voluptuous Ladies by Expander Jack is my favorite :eat2:


----------



## BlueBurning (Feb 21, 2011)

Fattest Girl in the world Which I believe was the first or one of the first stories I found as a kid.


----------



## morepushing13 (Feb 23, 2011)

the ms nightmare stories are some of my favorites


----------



## Forrest (Mar 7, 2011)

I think the first WG story I read was The Donut Shop by Budgie. Since then I have read many. My favorite author is Zarbon. Hopefully one day he will return. I like darker stories some, revenge stories, and naturally gaining stories. Ones that has laziness and messiness. "She was just too tired to go downstairs, but she was so hungry. Luckily for her she still had some ice cream on her nightstand from an hour ago. She grabbed the carton and slowly started pouring down the melted ice cream into her mouth. Spilling some down her chubby cheeks, past her double chins, and onto her extremely tight and food stained shirt she had been eating in all night. After she finished the ice cream, she ripped her shirt off, tossed the empty carton on the floor, rolled her extra stuffed body over, and fell asleep." I made that up. I like stuff like that. Anyways, hopefully I write some stories soon. But my favorites are I Hate My Twin and Claire both by Zarbon. I just imagine the characters as a few years older if they are younger. And Lucky Luke stories are really good too. And Paige's Roommate.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 8, 2011)

BlueBurning said:


> Fattest Girl in the world Which I believe was the first or one of the first stories I found as a kid.



Pretty much what I was gonna say.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Mar 9, 2011)

"Big Heart, Big Love" by Nexis & BedBendersInc. is probably my favorite WG story.
http://bedbendersinc.deviantart.com/art/Big-Heart-Big-Love-CH-1-109523296
Another favorite of mine would be "A Perfect Girl" series by lovetehfat on deviantart.com (http://lovetehfat.deviantart.com/gallery/#/dw3m42)


----------



## Red Raven (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anyone remember a story where an actress had to put on weight for a role and she was sent to a woman who's breasts instantly fattened her up?


----------



## srbenne (Mar 29, 2011)

Mama Latte


----------



## eastcoastfa (Mar 29, 2011)

My favourite was Gaining Gum.


----------



## Ilegalpat (Mar 29, 2011)

City Girl or A Lesson in Understanding.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 29, 2011)

my favorite was the one with the fat girl in it


----------



## sassysteph (Mar 30, 2011)

I prefer stories where the weight gain is realistic and not caused by weight gain supplements. I really like when 2 or more people gain weight together, or when someone tells their s.o. that they don't want them to diet because they are more beautiful with the extra pounds. I read one recently (can't remember the name of it) where the boyfriend found weight-loss shakes in his girlfriend's frig and got really mad about it. I LOVED his reaction. I have a guy friend who tells me all the time how hot I am and that I absolutely do NOT need to lose weight. I think every woman of every size needs someone in their life who feels that way about them (and tells them often), and I love when there are those types of characters in WG stories.

I really don't get into the revenge and force feeding stories. too negative.


----------



## mamyers (Aug 7, 2012)

Fatcollegedude said:


> What are your favorite weight fain stories?
> 
> Mine are heavy debt and the spoiled brat



Mrs. Chin and Sarah makes a choice


----------



## strataadvance (Aug 7, 2012)

Vicky weathers the Storm-by Swordfish


----------



## Durin (Aug 8, 2012)

Sarah Makes a Choice is one of my all time favorites. 

There have been a lot of great stories over the years. Anything by Undine is amazing. Lardibutts always writes interesting ones.


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 8, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> The first one I ever read was when I was 17.....The Mountain of Geneva.
> 
> Still gives me chills



Mountain of Geneva is such a great story!

Any story by Big Beautiful Dreamer is also good.


----------



## Jim Miller (Aug 13, 2012)

From our very own library, two of my favorites are:

"Trophy Wife Trisha":
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/trophy_trish.html

"Overstuffed in Argentina":
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/argentina.html

"Trophy Wife Trisha" is by Lucky Luke, who probably is the most consistently excellent writer in the library, if you can forgive that his first language doesn't seem to be English. All his other stories are great, although they're kind of just variations on the same story.


----------



## ravfa (Aug 15, 2012)

lifelongpassion said:


> A Look in the Mirror
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/a_look_in_1.html



I LOVE this story. . .every once in a while I go back & read it again, & enjoy it just as much


----------



## BTB (Aug 16, 2012)

OK Red Ravens Request is Mama Latte
and for asdf1986
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47936&highlight=gordo

For me there are lots of great stories but i want to advertise for the Freshman Feeder
http://feederfrenzy.atspace.com/story_moonchild_freshman.html
and
forget 50 Shades of Grey and read the after dinner Conversation on fantasyfeeder
http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/stories/view.php?id=2575


----------



## Silver Fox (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's one I wrote a few years ago:

http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/stories/view.php?id=1560

Been mulling over another similar one with a different twist.


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 21, 2012)

"Legally yours" is another favourite - great plotting, description, and character development.
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94302


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 22, 2012)

fat hiker said:


> "Legally yours" is another favourite - great plotting, description, and character development.
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94302



I love your stories on Writing.com

Another two that come to mind are Airplane Fantasy in the Library from this site and The Executive from Fantasy Feeder


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 22, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> I love your stories on Writing.com
> 
> Another two that come to mind are Airplane Fantasy in the Library from this site and The Executive from Fantasy Feeder



Why, thank you for the compliment!


----------



## captainawesome (Aug 31, 2012)

BlueBurning said:


> Fattest Girl in the world Which I believe was the first or one of the first stories I found as a kid.



Me too. I think I yahoo or snap searched (shows how long ago) the fattest girl in the world. Boy was my high school or junior high life turned around! Pencomputing, remember that URL?


----------



## mamyers (Jan 14, 2013)

mamyers said:


> Mrs. Chin and Sarah makes a choice



Cakes and Innocense


----------



## Crewchick (Jan 19, 2013)

My favorite was a BUF Story from many years ago called "How to Grow A Goddess". I have posted before asking for help finding it. If anyone knows of it and can post a link it would be most appreciated. The story is about a husband and wife. The wife is very fit but cold. She catches the husband at a brothel with a BBW. She is angry and upset since she thinks she has been working out not only for her but to please him. To punish him she kicks him out of the bedroom and in anger and dispare begins to binge eat. I think she thinks somehow this will also punish him giving him what he wants but she can't believe he would actually want. Gradually she becomes more use to the binging and has also stopped doing many of the household chores (again to punish him initually - but then a degree of laziness and slovenliness sets in). As she gains more and more weight begin to notice the affect it has on her husband and she has begun to become more use to it and she begins to punish him by teezing him with her growing shape while still acting cold towards him. Finally it ends with her acceptence of her new self, her realization of her husbands overwhelming affection and she invites him back into her bedroom as she has turned a new page in her life.


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 25, 2013)

Anyone remember a story about a gainer whose hubby was a caterer or chef and went away for a weekend and she ate the desserts he had stored for an event? Sorry vague on the details. That was one of my favorites. And Rebecca' Grandmother. As a teen I used to imagine that being me because trips to Grandma's always meant lots of food!


----------



## strataadvance (Apr 25, 2013)

GainingGloria said:


> Anyone remember a story about a gainer whose hubby was a caterer or chef and went away for a weekend and she ate the desserts he had stored for an event? Sorry vague on the details. That was one of my favorites. And Rebecca' Grandmother. As a teen I used to imagine that being me because trips to Grandma's always meant lots of food!



Gloria I spent literally hours looking in the Old Weight Room for that Very Story! The Man was a Caterer I believe. I would love to find that story as well! 
At least when I searched I found some other old favorites especially from Swordfish.


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh I'm glad someone remembers it! I did spend ages looking but I got to re-read some other great stuff too. If I find it, I'll link you


----------



## Belly4u2 (Apr 26, 2013)

GainingGloria said:


> Oh I'm glad someone remembers it! I did spend ages looking but I got to re-read some other great stuff too. If I find it, I'll link you



I think you are looking for Self Discovery by TR which is in the Weight Room.


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 26, 2013)

OMG yes! Thats the one. Spent a long time trying to find it but at least I discovered other great stories. And thanks so much!


----------



## strataadvance (Apr 26, 2013)

Belly4u2 said:


> I think you are looking for Self Discovery by TR which is in the Weight Room.


Thank You! I missed it in My Own search because I hadn't recalled the French Class part and thought it was a college story. Reads every bit as good as years ago.


----------



## BigFA (Apr 26, 2013)

Self Discovery is my all-time favorite as well. So erotic. TR wrote a bunch of great weight gain stories years ago. I just love reading them over and over, especially Self Discovery. Glad to hear others enjoy it too.


----------



## fngalvr (May 2, 2013)

its called mamma latte pts 1 and 2. its in the dimensions library under the anon author section, its one of my favorites!


----------



## her revenge (May 21, 2013)

Anything by Matt.L over on thechangingmirror.com really, but most stories on there are somewhat darker in tone, not necessarily Matt's stuff but in general.


----------

